# Spoiler: Moto GP Mugello



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, here's a Moto GP spoiler... I had to post this after qualifying.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

racerdave said:


> Ok, here's a Moto GP spoiler... I had to post this after qualifying.


This is why... check out the first 3 after final qualifying, how close they are.

This is why Max Mosely keeps mentioning MotoGP when he refers to the new F1 rules proposals... this is what he wants to get (whether F1 will ever be as competitive is doubtful).

Qualifying 2
MOTOGP * Mugello
Event : MOTOGP
Pos. Num. Driver Team Time Gap
01 15 S.Gibernau Honda 1'49"920 
02 69 N.Hayden Honda 1'49"922 + 0'00"002
03 46 V.Rossi Yamaha 1'49"926 + 0'00"006

:thumbup:

Now that's close!

Should be a great one tomorrow!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Did you watch the race, Dave ? 

It was awesome. I won't tell you who won (maybe you haven't watched it yet), but it was a great race.


----------

